# Interior switch cosmetic wear?



## IvanC (Dec 13, 1999)

I've been shopping for an Allroad and I've noticed some of them have worn whitish marks around the headlight switch and the climate controls. Is this common and how can you get new bezels and switch caps? 

Ivan


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

It is unfortunately pretty common for VW/Audis which had the "soft touch" plastics. I think most are replacing the entire switch unit for the headlights (folks go to a euro switch at this point) and for the climate control I am not sure if you can buy just a new face panel.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I just used a little black touch up paint. (or some have used nail polish... not rec by me) and most people will never noticed and it is much cheaper than replacing the whole piece.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

IvanC said:


> I've been shopping for an Allroad and I've noticed some of them have worn whitish marks around the headlight switch and the climate controls. Is this common and how can you get new bezels and switch caps?
> 
> Ivan


its from long fingernails since the allroad is a girls car. LOL. just kidding of course on the girls car


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It's a girly thing. My beautiful wife has perfect nails. I used clear bra (HA!) underneath the door handles to stop the scratchs there. All the touch surfaces inside my AR are pitted. Oh well!


----------

